# Decoding the OS V3.0 Sensors (WRM80, WRM100, WRM200 .. etc)



## cmg (13 Abr 2010 às 11:59)

Boas

Para quem esteja interessado, aqui vai:

http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=7659.0

Cumps

cmg


----------

